# Khloe!



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

I took some pictures of Khloe last night. :] Enjoy.









Peeking out from behind a paper towel.









Some more peeking.









Here I am!









Khloe and Blaze are fast becoming friends. :] (Don't worry; Blaze is a very gentle dog, and I had a hand on her collar just in case.)









More Khloe and Blaze action!









Here I come...









To give you kisses!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Heeeee! She is so TEENY! What a sweet face as well, lovely little girl!


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Heeeee! She is so TEENY! What a sweet face as well, lovely little girl!


Danke! I think so, too.


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh my goodness!!! she looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## Xiongmao (Oct 15, 2007)

AWE! she is too cute. I love the picture where Khloe is sniffing Blaze's foot.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

She's soo incredibly cute! eeeeee! (^_^)


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww! She is so small and cute!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

She is ridiculously cute! How old is she?


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> She is ridiculously cute! How old is she?


About 8 weeks old, now. She's small 'cause she was the runt of the litter.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww! She's so sweet!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, what a gorgeous girl! <3


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Your girl is ssoooooooo adorable!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love her coloring.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

She looks so extraordinarily CUTE! EEK!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I love her coloring! beautiful!


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

aww I wish my puppy got along with my girls she tried to eat them once.


----------

